# Portable capstan winch



## treesr (Mar 16, 2004)

Any one have experience with such devices? in particular home-made ones


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 16, 2004)

I've used one. They are so expensive. However, they pay for themselves very quickly. Many are reluctant to drop the cash for it, but everyone who has one will tell you it was wayyyyy worth it.

It's like a zubat. Those that don't have say there's no need to spend all that money, but those that have it say they'll never go back.

Any ever heard of Cognitive Dissonance?

love
nick


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 16, 2004)

I've sold several GRCS units aorund the country and been instrimental in even more. (Dan's one of them, he just found one cheaper then I could, more powere to him) 

There are other units out there that cost less, but none are self tailing. The ability to have one guy on the winch is one of the things that makes the GRCS so much better then the rest.

Pull trees over, winch limbs up, pull the tag line on a rig to avoid breaking other parts of the canopy, snake brush uphill. We are allways thinking of ways to use it effectively.

I have one and work with at least 3 other copanies that ahev them. Several occasions we haev used 2 at once.


----------



## Frans (Mar 16, 2004)

Been cutting down Douglas Firs the last week or so. We brush them out, and drop the poles.
As usual they are leaning the wrong way, toward the house, gazebo what have you.
With those we pulled them over using wedges and the GRCS. In the past i would have chunked them out. Now it is so easy and safe to just pull them over every time, total control
Frans


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 16, 2004)

I took down a large walnut on saturday that would have been a lot easier with a grcs. I'm going to get one but I'm buying a bigger chipper first. I'm seriously considering a woodsman. As long as them demo as good as Koa Man and the website claims, I'm sold.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 16, 2004)

Alright Dan, I'll bite. Connect Cognitive Dissonance and splice failure.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmmm. That's not what Cognitive Dissonance is. A better example would be when someone who doesn't have a winch says it's better not to have a winch while someone who DOES have one says its better TO have one. In general, it means that when there are opposing ideas in your head, it creates dissonance, a mental disturbance, and you do what you can to relieve it. 

"Hmmmm, everyone has these winches. They all seem to say they are good. I don't have one. I do everything just fine. I've not needed one for all these years, why do I need one no? I don't have one, but I don't need one."

Splices are better than knots.

love
nick

ps- the splice comment was another example of Cognitive Dissonance. Do you know how?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Mar 17, 2004)

Gotta love the GRCS,,,,I use one at work all the time. A real multi purpose tool. It has some really great advantages,,not a necessary piece but it sure makes work awfully nice..

JPS, What is the going rate for a GRCS??I might need one for myself.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2004)

JPS hooked me up with my GRCS from Charley Portoff (great guy to deal with). I wouldn't trade it for the world. It really helps short cut a lot of different kinds of work. I love it for those limbs over the house where pre-GRCS I would have to make about 15 cuts to chunk out peices over the house, the GRCS turns it into 2 cuts and just looks sooo controlled and professional, and much safer for the climber. 
-I used it recently to remove a cherry laurel growing right under a very large oak. I was able to rig almost directly above the tree, but in a more favorable location (away from the stone wall, and house within 5ft on 2 sides). I climbed the Cherry and put the rope in the very top, then got out of the tree and cut it at the base (18"DBH) and winched up. 2 man job -- lifted the entire tree, knocked off about 4 5ft sections, and then gently laid the tree down in the yard to be diced up. The removal took less than 2 hrs and the customer was blown away - thought it was the coolest thing he ever saw. 
I also find that I pull more trees over now that I use the GRCS. I now look at those trees leaning over houses and see ways to pull them right were I want them and save hours of climbing and rigging. 
Greg


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 17, 2004)

Another example of how good equipment pays for itself over and over again...
If you have the work and the 2500 then go for the GRCS...
I heard Mark Chisholm say once that if something ever happenned to his GRCS, he'd replace it in 24 hours... That spoke volumes to me.
And I have yet to get one....


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 17, 2004)

I see the winch get used probably 4 days a week.

Today I climbed a red oak that had a smaller white oak growing under it. I pruned the red, then set a 3/4" line up it then down to the white. Notched it, cranked the white right over, Had it suspended in air, cut a few pieces off the bottom (cut, lower, cut, lower) then layed the whole tree right on the ground. The whole tree done in a few minutes.

It'd'a (It would have) taken at least an hour to rope the thing out piece by piece. (No DZ)

Get the winch. You WILL NOT regret.

Have you ever seen a winch being sold used? No? That's because no one ever gets one then decided to get rid of it.

love
nick


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NickfromWI _
> *Have you ever seen a winch being sold used? No? That's because no one ever gets one then decided to get rid of it.
> 
> love
> nick *




Excellent point, I have never seen one for sale used. I am gonna have to get one soon, probably before the 066. Coulda used it today, and it would save me tomorrow.


----------



## stewartglenn (Mar 18, 2004)

I`m interested in seeing pictures of the GRCS in action anyone have photos to post?

Stew


----------



## blackwaterguide (Mar 18, 2004)

I would also be interested in a home-made winch. I've been thinking about talkin to a large boat sale yard about a capstan winch. It should not be difficult to make your own.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *Excellent point, I have never seen one for sale used. I am gonna have to get one soon, probably before the 066. Coulda used it today, and it would save me tomorrow. *



Just let me know when, I'll help you out.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Just let me know when, I'll help you out. *



No worries there. I put a bid out on a tree last night. If I get it (i will find out Sunday) then I am gonna order it then.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackwaterguide _
> *I would also be interested in a home-made winch. I've been thinking about talkin to a large boat sale yard about a capstan winch. It should not be difficult to make your own. *



There's a shop in town here that sells used stuff. They had a few Harken winches when i checked once....I'd have to call them regularly to check as they didn't want to keep an eye out for me for the right size.


----------

